# Thomas Manton - The Reasons Why We Should Love All Men



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 21, 2008)

Thomas Manton, _Love One Another_ (re 1 John 3.11), in _The Puritans on Loving One Another_, pp. 60-62:



> _THE REASONS WHY WE SHOULD LOVE ALL MEN_
> 
> Next, let me give the reasons why we should love all men. The reasons that may induce us are:
> 
> ...


----------

